# choke tubes online



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

where can look for some stoeger choke tubes online. i went on the web to the stoeger site and could not find the link. Just looking for some factory ic tubes for my O/U


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Here is a like to Carlson Cokes convertion chart. http://www.choketube.com/guide.html If you have any of the models listed you could get the chokes (though not factory) from them.

I have seen (factory) stoeger chokes at Scheels.

Here is another source....... not sure if the are factory or not http://www.mpcsports.com/browseproducts ... Gauge.html


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

you can try briley chokes briley.com just go to where it says find your chokes here and click stoeger, from there it is self expalentory


----------

